# Baby Leos



## LeoCraze (Sep 24, 2011)

Took my baby leos out and they found a new friend!













Decided to go for a very short swim


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 24, 2011)

Great pictures, very clear!


----------



## chase thorn (Sep 24, 2011)

wow! great!


----------



## l0velesly (Sep 24, 2011)

Aww HOW CUTE. Your torts are swimming like a frog too.


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 25, 2011)

Tiago enjoys a swim once a week!  

Great pics!


----------



## coreyc (Sep 25, 2011)

Great pic's


----------



## Kristina (Sep 25, 2011)

HAHA, too cute!


----------



## TortBrain (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow! Your Leo looks so different. Very unique! Great pic.


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 25, 2011)

Amazing pictures! Wow!!


----------



## Turtle Guru (Sep 25, 2011)

Great pictures they look great


----------



## cemmons12 (Sep 25, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## LeoCraze (Sep 25, 2011)

These are 100%, pure, pardalis pardalis. I didn't know the difference until I saw what others have and what mine looked like. Even some of the "pardalis pardalis" that I've seen people have don't look quite like mine. Most of them (or siblings) only have 2 dots on some of the vertebral scutes. And the pleural scutes look like regular leopards (babcocki). They are either hybrids or mine are just "prettier". Mine leos also have leopard patterns on the plastron as well.






TortBrain said:


> Wow! Your Leo looks so different. Very unique! Great pic.


----------



## Tropical Torts (Sep 25, 2011)

You are an exceptional photographer! Your leos look great!


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow those are some amazing clear photos!! Thanks for sharing & can't wait to see more!


----------



## Faery (Sep 25, 2011)

Amazing photos!! The ones with the tree frog are especially fantastic! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Sep 25, 2011)

Awesome pics!!


----------



## blafiriravt (Sep 25, 2011)

Very good pictures! I'm quite jealous of your skills. Cute little torts too


----------



## Malorey (Sep 27, 2011)

Your pictures are just wonderful! I really enjoyed looking at them! 

The Tortoise & (Tree?) Frog are all just beautiful! :shy:


----------



## yagyujubei (Sep 27, 2011)

You might have calender material there. Great shots.


----------



## TortBrain (Sep 27, 2011)

LeoCraze said:


> These are 100%, pure, pardalis pardalis. I didn't know the difference until I saw what others have and what mine looked like. Even some of the "pardalis pardalis" that I've seen people have don't look quite like mine. Most of them (or siblings) only have 2 dots on some of the vertebral scutes. And the pleural scutes look like regular leopards (babcocki). They are either hybrids or mine are just "prettier". Mine leos also have leopard patterns on the plastron as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


å¾ˆç¾Ž!!!


----------



## Malorey (Sep 27, 2011)

yagyujubei said:


> You might have calender material there. Great shots.



I'd buy a calender with these photos in it!


----------



## Claireabbo (Sep 27, 2011)

the swimming one is very cute!


----------



## LeoCraze (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your kind words. Here is a video of them eating their favorite treat, spring mix.
[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1-VspADouo[/video]


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 30, 2011)

Amazing pictures! So very cute!


----------

